# Theory, Tobi is Kagami Uchiha



## GodOfWarVegeta (Oct 25, 2011)

What if... *Kagami Uchiha* was Tobi!! :S
I'm starting to wonder if the fellow pupil of Hiruzen Sarutobi and Danzo Shimura, Kagami Uchiha (seen in the last thoughts of Danzo, after his battle with Sasuke) could be Tobi (Madara Uchiha)? Since i doubt very strongly that Tobi is actually Madara! I have found a couple of pages from the manga which support my theory:

In the following page, the Tsuchikage makes reference to Madara's ''Mooneye Operation'' to be alot like what Danzo's idea of the Shinobi World is... i believe that Madara and Danzo think alike for their respective plans because they were fellow pupils, and Kagami seemed to be in Danzo's three-man cell rather than Sarutobi's... which explains why they think alike! 
Chapter 404 pg. 16/17

Here, we see the three-man cells of both Sarutobi and Danzo. As I said up above, i believe Kagami Uchiha and Akimichi Torifu were in Danzo's squad, under the 2nd Hokage, like Sarutobi's squad. 
Chapter 404 pg. 16/17

I found this other page while re-reading the fight between Madara and Minato during Naruto's birth and the Kyubi attack of 16 years ago. After their ''Battle of Speed'', Minato describes Madara's space-time ninjutsu to be better than his own space-time ninjutsu and even the 2nd Hokage's, Nidaime Hokage. And it might just be me forgeting stuff, but wasn't that the first and only time someone spoke of the Nidaime Hokage to have had space-time ninjutsu?? And if he did, then it explains that he could have tought one of his students the space-time ninjutsu techniques! Furthermore, Masashi Kishimoto seems to like making the students become stronger than their master in this series (Orochimaru and Sarutobi, Sasuke and Kakashi, Naruto and Jiraiya, Shikamaru and Asuma...) so it makes sense that the student of the 2nd Hokage could have developped space-time ninjutsus even better than his master.
Chapter 404 pg. 16/17

I have no page to support my following argument, but it makes sense anwyays, you'll see! 
Kishimoto told on many sites that the name of the 2nd Hokage (Nidaime) was Tobirama Senju... and alot of people, including me, think that the name Madara Uchiha used, ''Tobi'', could have been in reference to Tobirama Senju, the 2nd Hokage. Now, I think this is very probable because if Kagami Uchiha studied under him, than it is indeed a strong possibility that he would've taken a nickname from his old master. Tobi from *Tobirama*. 

To add to my theory about Tobi / Kagami Uchiha, would'nt it be great if the reason why Tobi seemed so surprise to see Kabuto's last Edo Tensei coffin was because it's Madara Uchiha?! And that Kagami Uchiha could be Izuna Uchiha's (Madara's little brother) son!? Maybe he was Madara's nephew and after his father's death he was raised under Madara's ideologies? This makes sense since Madara and Izuna are the same age as Hashirama and Tobirama, so Kagami could have easily been the child of either of those Uchiha brothers! And it could make for a very interesting plot twist in the Naruto series! 

Anyways, i hope you guys like my theory and tell me what you think about it i'd like to know good and bad opinions concerning it! Thanks in advance!!




Xerces said:


> Uchiha Kagami: The man who was in the squad of Tobirama, the brother of Hashirama Senju who was Madara's rival. Tobirama - the shinobi that the_ masked man_ derived his alias "Tobi" from.
> 
> Uchiha Kagami: The man who was in the same squad as both elders, Danzo, and Hiruzen. Four people all involved in the Uchiha massacre, and 3 of which Tobi brainwashed Sasuke to kill. Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer.
> 
> ...


----------



## motto (Oct 25, 2011)

where did u copy this from?


----------



## GodOfWarVegeta (Oct 25, 2011)

From *MY*
Chapter 404 pg. 16/17 account
AND
Chapter 404 pg. 16/17 account


----------

